# New Aquarium



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

I'd like a new aquarium drilled for a new SW setup I have been planning.

Anyone have any suggestions of where to order?

I went to BA on sunday, but I got suspicious of them when they started saying certain things. Also when they told me they'd order all the right pipes and the whole thing so I don't have to worry... well it got me worried because when I questioned them, they couldn't explain exactly the whats and why's... I didn't want to be an idiot and make an uninformed purchase.

Honestly it shouldn't have been difficult for them to explain what type of drilling they would provide/order for me... Herbie style overflow, or durso?!...

or perhaps even answering what size piping would be provided or why the pipes would be the width that they come in. 

I just didn't feel like I was being given clear honest answers.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

are you OK? order from BA It will be at least double price. What size you are looking for?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

Looking for a 90G drilled.

Oh man it was a bad experience... first really bad customer experience I've had with them. It's funny cuz it wasn't like it was a purchase... it was just that I felt like I was pulling teeth to get legitimate answers, and when asking about prices I was told one thing, and then he went to the floor manager to just "confirm" prices... and the floor manager said something along the lines of

"what type of drilling will he want?... sounds like *special* drilling, that costs more..." and then quoted me a higher price.

I kid you not... this actually happened to me... I right away said I'd think about it... and walked away. I know for a fact it's not special drilling... I want a regular overflow. Corner, or perhaps middle. Nothing spectacular... and the fact is when I asked what type of piping techniques they provide... such as Herbie style etc... the guy acted like he never heard of it... he just said they're all super silent, there's no difference... Trying to feed me a load of crap.. sorry...

Where would you suggest I go to buy a tank?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

there is no many places to get new tank in GTA. Probably other members can help with referral
If you are looking for new go to BA and just get the tank. You will find many places in GTA to drill holes. I did it here, but they will just drill a hole

Dragon King Aquarium Centre Inc.
4779 Steeles Ave. East Unit B10
Scarborough, Ontario
Telephone: (416)292-0885

In case you need install overflow and buckhead and can not do it yourself go to NAFB or contact member Bioload on this forum. It will be much cheaper than BA and at least these guys know what they are doing.

You can do the same scenario with the used tank

Just seen this one

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-90-Gallon-Fish-Tank-W0QQAdIdZ326914502

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

You could try NAFB, I've been in there and they charge $25 for drilling holes. I know they custom make tanks also but i'm sure you could get a standard tank that isn't starfire if you wanted.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I know the perfect place...it's on sale right now.

90 gallon reef ready

Canopy and Stand

I just ordered a tank and stand from them. They are very responsive when you email them with any questions.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

What is delivery charge? 



gucci17 said:


> I know the perfect place...it's on sale right now.
> 
> 90 gallon reef ready
> 
> ...


 *100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

sig said:


> What is delivery charge?


From the Incredible Aquarium Website:

•We do not ship glass aquariums or aquarium stands. Orders for glass aquariums and aquarium stands will have to be personally picked up at one of our warehouses, located in London Ontario or north Toronto Ontario. Our Truck Deliveries can be arranged for orders within 100km from our warehouses.

If you have any more questions you can check out their FAQ page here:
http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=page&id=21
--
Paul


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Paul. I think it will be cheaper to order from NAFB

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Do they have a store front in Toronto somewhere?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

They have very nice deals now for drilled tanks with overflow and you can pick up north of toronto, but I do not know were. Will call tomorrow.

I even thinking to get tank. There are very nice cubes on sale

Have a look on the bottom of the page. Just should also to find out about this one: "Special order & sale items are not returnable under any circumstances." How it apply to the leaking tanks?

http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=24

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I was just at Big Al's in Mississauga and they have a 120 gallon tank (48 x 24 x 24) with overflows on a black Perfecto solid pine stand for $660. Not sure if it comes with lids or light however you can call them and ask to speak to Mark. He is the manager and will treat you well.
--
Paul


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> I was just at Big Al's in Mississauga and they have a 120 gallon tank (48 x 24 x 24) with overflows on a black Perfecto solid pine stand for $660. Not sure if it comes with lids or light however you can call them and ask to speak to Mark. He is the manager and will treat you well.
> --
> Paul


Not bad considering 2 overflows and holes

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

here is the answer

Our North Toronto Warehouse is in Brampton right where the 427 ends....but it is truly only a warehouse, no store front. Here we keep the bulkiest of our items such as glass tanks, aquarium kits, salt mixes, aquarium gravel, sand etc etc.

Cubed aquariums, such as the 24"x24"x18", come with the bulkheads installed in 1 3/4" holes. It includes a 1" drain and a 3/4" return as well as flexible locline returns.

Any defective Special Order Item is replaced. Even leakers. We would never leave a customer with a manufacturers defect unresolved. Everything we sell has a warranty.

Order to pick up can be made in the same day as most of our customers in the GTA have already discovered. It all depends on what you order. Email ahead for fast results.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## gyros (May 25, 2008)

saw this ad...good luck

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Rimless-Starphire-Aquariums-W0QQAdIdZ326951925


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

As Sig mentioned, there is a warehouse by the 427 that you can pick up the tank and stand. I was quoted $25-$50 for delivery charge which I thought was fair and opted for that option even though I have the means of picking it up myself and moving it. I figured it's pretty fair for me not to have to worry about making the time for it and having to lift anything. Especially since time is hard to come by these days. 

I think it's a great time to take advantage of right now with the specials. You can go without the canopy which will save you around $100.

Good luck! Let us know what you end up going with.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

If you can log onto AP, here's a perfect setup for you.

http://www.aquariumpros.ca/pp-classifieds/showproduct.php?product=28558

Here's a preview: 

I suspect this one will go fairly quickly.


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah I just saw that setup. I'm just curious about the age and the type of plumbing/drilling that was done. I'm looking for Herbie style.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

vinjo said:


> Yeah I just saw that setup. I'm just curious about the age and the type of plumbing/drilling that was done. I'm looking for Herbie style.


I highly suggest to get 90G which is on sale now from Incredible aquarium ( I do not work for them)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

